# Has anyone heard of the Time Bank scheme



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi my wife was telling me that she was speaking to other expats on a different forum and they were taking about a time bank scheme were you offer to teach others your skills or trade in exchange for being taught by them or others, what a great way to make friends and pass a little of your knowledge to others, has anyone heard or participated in it.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry, never heard of it, HOWEVER ¨The University Of The Third Age¨ (U3A) are here on the coast, you are invited to talk/lecture on what you know or listen to their skills, have a look on the net, its a big operation (non profit?).
Regards Rob
U3A - The University Of The Third Age - Home


----------

